# US Sailboat Show-Annapolis



## LarryGVaughn (Mar 3, 2011)

Although I am not new to the US Sailboat Show (as an attendee) this will be my first time there as President of Cabo Rico Custom Yachts. I will be joined by my partners, Edi and Fraser Smith, as well as by associates from Covey Island Boat Works, with whom we have a working partnership. If you're there, please drop by to say hello!


----------



## NCboatrx (Dec 2, 2010)

Please stop by the Beta Marine booth at the Annapolis sailboat show. Cabo Rico Yachts still owe us for an engine after a check that Fraser sent to us bounced in 2006. His customer still hasnt received his boat and it is only 5 years late. I hope that you dont lose money on this "partnership" deal.


----------

